# PPM for Colloidal Silver



## R1b4z01d (Aug 8, 2009)

I am made colloidal silver using the coin method here:



My question is what is the proper PPM of CS to use with cannabis? I ask becasue mine is only 4PPM after about 8 hours. Is this even relevant?


----------



## R1b4z01d (Aug 9, 2009)

I let it run today and the PPM is now 7 and I have read that the CS that you get at the GNC stores is "low PPM" 10ppm and that we need higher PPM. I also read on wikipedia that: "Colloidal silver with concentrations of 30 parts per million (ppm) or less are typically manufactured using an electrolysis process" So I think I will make it as high as I can go (I'm guessing 30PPM) and I can dilute it if it starts to harm the plants. If is using CS too make feminized seed please let me know what PPm you use.


----------



## WonderWhatsNext (Aug 9, 2009)

R1b4z01d said:


> I let it run today and the PPM is now 7 and I have read that the CS that you get at the GNC stores is "low PPM" 10ppm and that we need higher PPM. I also read on wikipedia that: "Colloidal silver with concentrations of 30 parts per million (ppm) or less are typically manufactured using an electrolysis process" So I think I will make it as high as I can go (I'm guessing 30PPM) and I can dilute it if it starts to harm the plants. If is using CS too make feminized seed please let me know what PPm you use.


You should explain how you made this in a new thread for people who might be interested


----------



## born2killspam (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't confuse colloidal silver with ionic silver.. IIRC you want more like 500-1000ppm..


----------



## R1b4z01d (Aug 9, 2009)

I am in the process of making a video.


----------



## R1b4z01d (Aug 13, 2009)

I let it run for a good 48 hours atleast and now I got a 24PPM. I am happy with this. I think my issue was I was using a lot of water (1/2 gal) and 2 small silver coins (about the size of a US dime). This is why it took so long. You can see the difference in color of the water. It is a little gray. I will be using this to produce some males in about a month. I will let you know how I make out as well as where the video is I am making.


----------



## shepj (Aug 13, 2009)

heh.. thats pretty cool


----------



## rockinrolla (Nov 13, 2011)

Very interested in your results of the colloidal silver process. Please accept my friend request as I am in the beginning stages of the same mission.


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 16, 2011)

R1b4z01d said:


> I let it run for a good 48 hours atleast and now I got a 24PPM. I am happy with this. I think my issue was I was using a lot of water (1/2 gal) and 2 small silver coins (about the size of a US dime). This is why it took so long. You can see the difference in color of the water. It is a little gray. I will be using this to produce some males in about a month. I will let you know how I make out as well as where the video is I am making.


The actual volume doesn't matter that much except for dilution.. It's primarily the direct surface-surface proximities.. Put those coins close enough but not too close, and you'd transfer the metal from the anode coin just as quickly in a lake as in a shot-glass..


----------

